# I dun dood it...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

...just ordered a 7 1/2" Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44mag. I have several concealables so I went with the long barrel. I also like the looks of the unfluted cylinder. They really are cool looking. Can't wait! Thanks, Bob Wright and others, for your input on this. 
I also just picked up my wife's S&W 642LS with Crimson Trace grips. VERY cool gun! God forbid she'll ever have to pull it, but if she does that laser shining on the BG's chest might just go a long way to helping him rethink his plans.
Next gun on my "save for" list will be a long gun. Some sort of "AR style" in .308 caliber. Then some day...a semi custom/custom 1911. It's almost like Christmas all over again! :smt023 :smt023 

Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Bambam your are going to have a blast with that .44mag. That makes one heck of a hog hunter. It will bring in any game in this country that's for sure. I am looking around for one myself. Good luck with it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Damn..............guess Im gonna have to by my 4 3/4" SBH back from my brother...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

congrats :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

bambam said:


> ...just ordered a 7 1/2" Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44mag


Sweeeet! :smt023


----------

